# Any pics of Carlton leach or rhaol moet??



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

Has anyone got pics of Carlton leach and rhaol moat? I heard they had super builds??.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

Google images???


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

raoul moat .. hahahaha

Are you even been serious with this thread ??

you heard they had super builds ?? do you walk around with your eyes closed ??

if you want to see people with as you put it super builds then search for maybe jay cutler , ronnie coleman ...


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Carlton on the right.

He was an ok size "Back in the day" but miles off being a super.










Raoul in my eyes was nothing special and not that big.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

this is definitely a thread thats brought a smile to my face first thing in the morning! Carlton Leach at one stage was in pretty good shape but Moat was just average doorman on gear size. That said from some Geordie door men I know they did say he was pretty handy in a scrap.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

A few people on here bigger / better condition than Raoul Moat

A few i note :laugh:


----------



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

good pics. why did they name moet the biggest guy in newcastle then ?lol. and i wasent intrested on famous bodybuilders, everyone knows what they look like. just fancy seing them guys for real. mostly carlton


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

raoul moat was a bloated fat fvcker at his best


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raoul was a giant of a man at his prime; in better shape than 75% of this forum.


----------



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

think i may have saw u in warehouse before brad


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

johnforman said:


> think i may have saw u in warehouse before brad


More than likely as i spend more time at the warehouse than i do at home :laugh:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Raoul was a giant of a man at his prime; in better shape than 75% of this forum.


Thats a Pretty strong claim considering some of the people on here. (Not me as i am a fatty)


----------



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

Haha . About a month ago . Was with a huge guy ( competition build on him) remember atal?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I might have, I see so many faces and my memory is rather crap


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Bradz said:


> *Thats a Pretty strong claim considering some of the people on here*. (Not me as i am a fatty)


no, he has point tbh:whistling:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I always thought raul moat looked like a fat ginger cnut...

maybe thats why he went crazy :\ lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

give the guy a break !

he is just looking to update his "**** bank"

am i right ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

k1lla said:


> strong stamement bro, utter bull****e mind:lol: did you know him "in his prime"? thought not


  I worked the doors with Raoul for 12 years and was his sparring partner :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> I worked the doors with Raoul for 12 years and was his sparring partner :thumbup1:


 i thought he only hit women and kids?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> i thought he only hit women and kids?


rep's :thumb:


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

LittleChris....

Let's see some pics then of your 'best' or close mate "in his prime" then.

Surely you must have one or two?

I for one am interested in what your interpretation of a "giant of a man" is.

All the pictures I've ever seen of him, show him as an average bloke on gear.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> i thought he only hit women and kids?


He does, Little chris is just a big girl :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

i all fairness though, would you whip the camera and photograph a fat ginger **** in hope that he may become britans most wanted man a few years later??

hold on theres a fat bloke outside my office, get the camera


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

BigStew said:


> LittleChris....
> 
> Let's see some pics then of your 'best' or close mate "in his prime" then.
> 
> ...


LMFAO he's taking the **** ffs!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

casement16 said:


> you reckon he can get gear now....in hell


whatever he gets , it can be any worse than the sh1t he was using if his pics are anything to go by


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

one of the geordie lads at work said at the time of the incident that he trained at the same gym and he was a monster


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

love how every one slates them but no ones got a photo of themselves up, they where both big blokes and in half decent shape. OBVIOUSLY not to the high standard of this board lolol


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

iv had a photo of myself up for ages and will be more than happy to put it back up


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> love how every one slates them but no ones got a photo of themselves up, they where both big blokes and in half decent shape. OBVIOUSLY not to the high standard of this board lolol


so you think raoul moat looks decent?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nothing special about him...

the extra size probably helped him put some more 'oomph' behind the beatings he dished out to the women in his life

class A cnt


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> so you think raoul moat looks decent?


about the standard half the competitive journals on this site are started at


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> about the standard half the competitive journals on this site are started at


Boom :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> about the standard half the competitive journals on this site are started at


surely that says everything then


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

that in 10 weeks every one would hang out his ass?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> that in 10 weeks every one would hang out his ass?


youl have to explain?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

casement16 said:


> not slating him for how he looks, i think he looks big from the photos, ony slating him cause he was a coward scumbag ****wit, who couldnt even tell who was a cop and who was'nt when he shot dead his ex's bf...probaly doing shrugs with Hitler, Fred West, harold Shipman and Sonny Bono


Fair comment, but why have you lumped Sonny Bono in with this lot?I know he made a few naff songs,but you can really compare that to starting WW2? :confused1:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Decent size?

REALLY? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

BBK said:


> Decent size?
> 
> REALLY? :confused1:


he is about 50 there. in all honesty you wouldnt want him ringing your doorbell though.

where as with moat you would feel quite safe as he only slaps about women kids and animals


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Carltonl looks like your average powerlifter in that pic...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

casement16 said:


> i love the consistency of the tattoos


Thats pretty comman amoing "older" people


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Thats pretty comman amoing "older" people


tattoos are supposed to be somthing personal with meaning to the wearer not trying to be outwardly impressive and artistic - THAT is something youngsters do lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Thats pretty comman amoing "older" people


thats because theyre meant to document a journey through life,not be a 10 minute fashion item.Celtic tribal-tatoo removal anyone?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Uriel said:


> tattoos are supposed to be somthing personal with meaning to the wearer not trying to be outwardly impressive and artistic - THAT is something youngsters do lol


I agree there, and all my tattoos are representive of some point in my life... but its all connected in a full sleeve.

Tattoo styles have changed since "then"


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

essexboy said:


> thats because theyre meant to document a journey through life,not be a 10 minute fashion item.Celtic tribal-tatoo removal anyone?


Also not all tattoos have to be from some life changing expereince prententious bull**** story like on LA ink or whatever lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Also not all tattoos have to be from some life changing expereince prententious bull**** story like on LA ink or whatever lol


no that's all made up eh...better to have a scary big skull with teeth:laugh:


----------



## johnforman (Aug 14, 2010)

the film was ace


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

ide never slag anyone off over the internet,like to see them pics with roaul in his prime if you could get them on


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

younglad18 said:


> ide never slag anyone off over the internet,like to see them pics with roaul in his prime if you could get them on


in his prime:confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lets not beat around the bush, not many on here would spill either their pints with impunity..............Keyboard warrior c unts.

16 year old lads sitting in their mummies houses on a christmas laptop lol


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

well said uriel .. just what i was thinking .. they was both once very well respected lads and ide love to see some photo's that arnt available by a quick google search u got a problem with that russ


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

younglad18 said:


> ide never slag anyone off over the internet,like to see them pics with roaul in his prime if you could get them on


yeah still waiting


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

haha yeah my dad would rip them to bits and im more ripped than they was + my six pack is better .. all that marlarky going on lol .. give me a break !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

johnforman said:


> good pics. *why did they name moet the biggest guy in newcastle then ?*lol. and i wasent intrested on famous bodybuilders, everyone knows what they look like. just fancy seing them guys for real. mostly carlton


because media sensationalism is a wonderful thing mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Raoul was a big mother****er, make no mistake about that.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Raoul was a big mother****er, make no mistake about that.


not disputing that fact at all,but makes me cringe to hear him tagged as a bber.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i was never a fan of roaul,was always an arrogant ****er in person...but that being said he really was a big ****er,none of the media photos have really shown him properly,very impressive v taper,tiny waist for the size of him...lost a TONNE of size wen he came out of jail,was shocked wen i seen the pictures.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

These sorts of threads make me laugh or cringe - bit of both really!

Not being northern I don't know anything about Mr Moat but he looks like a fair sized old lump that I wouldn't fancy upsetting.

Carlton Leach was on the 'other' side during the footballing years and definately had a 'name'. I certainly don't claim to know the chap but I've had a chat with the fella (at a tattoo convention of all places) and f-uck me I wouldn't want a row with him.

He was a 'big' built man in his younger days with a decent ammount of size, even now he still carries himself well.

I find it strange that people find the need to post negatives about chaps who they don't know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

younglad18 said:


> well said uriel .. just what i was thinking .. they was both once very well respected lads and ide love to see some photo's that arnt available by a quick google search *u got a problem with that russ*


ha ha no you crack on. what do you mean in his prime? when he beat up more than woman at once?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

OldMan said:


> *I find it strange that people find the need to post negatives about chaps who they don't know*.


excellent point. It's what the internets full of now lol.

Why even comment about what a person was actually like if you don't even know them?

I know a fair few naghty lads and whilst I don't agree with some of their hobbies, I KNOW what kind of places they can take you too physically and emotionally - 99% of people on this and any forum don't want to go there:laugh:

Me included:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

mate, watch the documentaries that have been on about the man.

ill be the first to admit that media over dramatise stuff, but no secret was made of it he used to bash that bird about.

What was he inside for?

just for the record im talking about raoul moat only here.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

bit of condition in this pic


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leach looks fit here with the dark destroyer.....did leach train at anything in particular?










the guy on the left is tony tucker, one of leach's mates that was murdered in the famous range rover


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

leach leaves not far from me in canvey, his daughter is going out with and had a baby by one of my pals , not really spoke to him a lot just the occasional hello but he seems like a nice bloke, from what i understand was naughty back in the day


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Fk knows why we continue to donate time to this scumbag moat..... somebody get a picture of him NOW and we,ll see how big he is!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He looked pretty fvcking big in that pic with the fish, and in pretty good nick too!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Uriel said:


> bit of condition in this pic


Fair play, fair set of guns on him


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

CJones said:


> Fair play, *fair set of **guns **on him*


Maybe we ought not use that term with moatey...........lets use Bi's:lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Maybe we ought not use that term with moatey...........lets use Bi's:lol: :lol:


Or pythons.... :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Or pythons.... :whistling:


yeah lol - bet that isn't the first Pike(ey) he's had by the throat either lol:laugh:


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

CJones said:


> Fair play, fair set of guns on him


 I meant NOW as in his box now!


----------

